# Taurus .45C Snubby



## aryfrosty (May 15, 2008)

I traded into a 2" Taurus in .45C in their "total titanium" get up. It has 6 ports at the muzzle. Could someone tell me what size grips the revolver takes. I have little experience with the brand, but like the round and the size. Just that the grips are ungainly. I'd like to find some...preferably in wood...to make it look better. Thanks; Al


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I really don't know of any coustom stock makers who make anything for the Taurus revolvers other than rubber. Good luck in your hunt.:smt1099


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Baldy said:


> I really don't know of any coustom stock makers who make anything for the Taurus revolvers other than rubber. Good luck in your hunt.:smt1099


no garuntees, but try this guy.....

http://marschalgrips.com/


----------

